
Announcing Guetzli: A New Open Source JPEG Encoder - petters
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/03/announcing-guetzli-new-open-source-jpeg.html?m=1
======
throwaway2016a
How long until someone makes a front-end to this that lets you preview the
image at different compression rates? Or does it exist already?

Also...

> Note: Guetzli uses a large amount of memory. You should provide 300MB of
> memory per 1MPix of the input image.

For web images that's probably not an issue but for photos that is beefy
machine.

------
pilif
As an aside: I love to see projects named after food in my mother tongue
(guetzli is Swiss German for cookie). I guess this is a project somewhat based
on the Zürich office of Googles.

Before this one we got brötli (small bread) and zöpfli (also a small bread,
but a specific type), though both lost their umlauts in the transition to a
software project

------
bdrool
I wonder how the quality compares with MozJPEG?

